# Strings verketten



## nieselfriem (9. Apr 2010)

Hallo!

In PHP kann man einfach einem String ein weiteren Teil einer Zeichen kette mit 
	
	
	
	





```
$variable .= "Zeichenkette"
```
 hinzufügen. In Java habe ich bisher nur StringBuffer dazu gefunden. Da ich jedoch staitc-Methoden habe ist StringBuffer jedoch für meine Klasse ungeeignet, Gibt es da eine  Möglichkeit mit String?

Gruß niesel


----------



## andiv (9. Apr 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was eine "static Methode" damit zu tun haben soll, aber du kannst Strings ganz einfach mit dem +-Operator verknüpfen.


```
String a = "hello";
String b = "world";
String c = a + " " + b + "!";
```


----------



## Gastredner (9. Apr 2010)

Außerdem bieten String-Objekte die Methode concat(String str), die den übergebenen String an den aufrufenden anhängt und den sich ergebenden String zurückgibt.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Apr 2010)

variable += "Zeichenkette";


----------

